# anyone near Annapolis, MD



## back2black (Oct 17, 2008)

Anyone on here live near Annapolis, MD? I had a couple cultures of fruit flys going but they crashed, i think I was using the wrong culture mix stuff. I ordered more cultures but I need some food for my frogs. Anyone in the area that I can buy some flies from?


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

I am in Bethesda, MD. Don't sell cultures but always willing to help someone in need!


----------



## back2black (Oct 17, 2008)

UmbraSprite said:


> I am in Bethesda, MD. Don't sell cultures but always willing to help someone in need!



Thanks I appreciate it but I got some from my friend who cultures them for his frogs. Thanks though.


----------

